# Was just told that Zapco has closed its doors...



## big daddy russ

...by my local Zapco dealer here in Houston. Can anyone confirm or deny this? If so, it's a sad day.


----------



## CraigMBA

I just called and a real live person answered the phone FWIW.


----------



## imjustjason

That would explain the trouble Steve M (customtronic) was having problems with his F150 install.


----------



## Robert_R

They are still open.


----------



## CraigMBA

I just called and a real live person answered the phone FWIW.


----------



## OSN

CraigMBA said:


> I just called and a real live person answered the phone FWIW.


:laugh:


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Definitely a MYTH ! Zapco has not in anyway closed their doors and your dealer really should check his sources.

There has been changes and restructuring, but they are still fully open and operational.


----------



## CraigMBA

This rumor seems to pop up every couple of years. Occasionally it turns out to have a ring of truth (like when ARPA bought them). I wonder how much is real and how much is idle gossip.


----------



## ErinH

^ this rumor is due to changes in the company Don alluded to above. So, I could see where someone could see merit to this claim. 
There are plenty of Zapco folks here... I'm not sure if any of them care to get involved in this topic, though.


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS

Maybe that dealer in Houston got their dealership priviledges yanked and started that rumor to discourage buying Zapco since they are no longer licensed to carry it? Just a thought.


----------



## boom_squid_2

Zapco never dies!


----------



## 6spdcoupe

bikinpunk said:


> ^ this rumor is due to changes in the company Don alluded to above. So, I could see where someone could see merit to this claim.
> There are plenty of Zapco folks here... I'm not sure if any of them care to get involved in this topic, though.


Definitely agree Erin. I won't get involved with specific details, but I will say that they are currently very operational and pushing forward. CES was good for them and 'damage control' is quite under control. 

I will keep all posted, but please do not ask for specifics. When ready, announcements will be made regarding the lineup. It is a company and like all others it goes through changes. That is all that really needs to be known at this point. However I would be more than happy to dispel any other rumors like this one posted here.


----------



## boom_squid_2

why was damage control needeD?


----------



## 6spdcoupe

There was just some internal changes and some people like to start rumors with little or no facts to back them up. Really it was not needed had people not started such rumors.


----------



## boom_squid_2

ohhhh. by damage control I was thinking someone stole some top secret design and was selling it to a chinese build house..


Yuhno the juicy stuff! 


Hey you see to be "in" with zapco, you know if I could get the cable that goes from the display to the 9.0 to buy? And what that might run me? I think I lost mine in moving.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

LoL

I can check on it for you, I will also see if I have one laying around the shop sometime this weekend.


----------



## boom_squid_2

Sweet..


----------



## jtaudioacc

I received a call today from them assuring me they were ok, and still in business.

he gave me some new contacts, and let me know about some changes internally.


----------



## chapdawg1971

I called my friend and told him this, apparently he WAS confused. He is however having issues with them, but it's not about them being out of business.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

What sort of issues ? Perhaps I can help ?


----------



## CraigMBA

boom_squid_2 said:


> Zapco never dies!


There's a lot of truth to this, no matter the specifics behind the current episode. "Somebody" important to Zapco's past (that I won't identify, don't ask, ) said to me during an earlier episode -



> Zapco is like a cockroach. Just when you think they've finally died or the nuclear holocaust is over and all life is extinguished, bam! They are back.


I know way more than I want to own up to (about past issues, I know nothing about what's happening now) but this rumor is shaping up. Exactly. Like. It. Did. Every. Other. Time.


----------



## bose301s

Hey Don, is it safe to buy a DSP6 still then? I loved mine and sold it for an MS-8 and want to go back to the DSP6 but am not sure I am 100% comfortable with doing so without knowing if there will be support for their older products going forward. PM me if you can;t talk here.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

bose301s said:


> Hey Don, is it safe to buy a DSP6 still then? I loved mine and sold it for an MS-8 and want to go back to the DSP6 but am not sure I am 100% comfortable with doing so without knowing if there will be support for their older products going forward. PM me if you can;t talk here.


Absolutely ! I still plan on continuing to run mine in my car. In fact just finished up some fairly time consuming labor to do so !


----------



## bose301s

6spdcoupe said:


> Absolutely ! I still plan on continuing to run mine in my car. In fact just finished up some fairly time consuming labor to do so !


Good to hear. I did like it, you're able to mess with it a lot more than the MS-8, I kinda miss that.


----------



## ride2wheels

:curtain:


----------



## Wonway

bose301s said:


> Hey Don, is it safe to buy a DSP6 still then? I loved mine and sold it for an MS-8 and want to go back to the DSP6 but am not sure I am 100% comfortable with doing so without knowing if there will be support for their older products going forward. PM me if you can;t talk here.


Yes, if you can find one


----------



## Mid Life Crisis

Im sooo happy this turned out to be false. I have to send in my amps for a check up and started to worry.


----------



## tornaido_3927

6spdcoupe said:


> ...When ready, announcements will be made regarding the lineup...


Awwww but we love hearing about stuff before it's ready!


----------



## BigRed

When a company let's go of THE 2 people that made zapco who they are and basically team zapco is gone, I would say they are definitely having some problems. What you are getting on here is the politically correct response from guys that sell their product

So why were they let go?


----------



## pat_smith1969

I understand that a lot of the higher ups in the company were replaced with Space aliens (here illeagally no less). 


Come on people if you are going to start a rumor at least make it fun!!!


----------



## Scott Buwalda

A New Day at Zapco! | 12 Volt News


----------



## IBcivic

Zapco Restructuring for Improved Sales and Product Offerings....

Translation.... layoffs, work being contracted and generic(cheap-labor market) equipement re-badged with company logo.


----------



## BigRed

^^. Translation: zapco has no stock of reference amps or dsp6's. The build house that used to build the ref series no longer does and the parent company refuses to. So no amp production until they find a build house probably in china that will take on the ref series amps. They are looking now

I hate smoke and mirrors. Diyma rules.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

BigRed said:


> ^^. Translation: zapco has no stock of reference amps or dsp6's. The build house that used to build the ref series no longer does and the parent company refuses to. So no amp production until they find a build house probably in china that will take on the ref series amps. They are looking now
> 
> I hate smoke and mirrors. Diyma rules.


Really ? They have plenty of References and all 2 channel and mono DCRs readily available. 

Where are there smoke and mirrors, are you absolute on your sources ? May want to check again to make sure you are posting the Exact truth.

I hate rumors .. Diyma rules.


----------



## Oliver

BigRed said:


> When a company let's go of* THE 2 people that made zapco*
> 
> So why were they let go?


$$$$$ - *cha-ching !*

Time for the all new and improved ZAPCO


----------



## Angrywhopper

amitaF said:


> Zapco Restructuring for Improved Sales and Product Offerings....
> 
> Translation.... layoffs, work being contracted and generic(cheap-labor market) equipement re-badged with company logo.


I gotta agree with this.


----------



## chapdawg1971

Not sure of what they did, but the shop here was having a hard time/issues with warranty claims. He has stuff sitting on the floor that he can't send back for some reason.....yeah, something has changed there. He's having to put Soundstream stuff into customers cars since he can't get certain amps. Maybe there IS some truth to the earlier post about them not having certain amps available.


----------



## BigRed

6spdcoupe said:


> Really ? They have plenty of References and all 2 channel and mono DCRs readily available.
> 
> Where are there smoke and mirrors, are you absolute on your sources ? May want to check again to make sure you are posting the Exact truth.
> 
> I hate rumors .. Diyma rules.


sorry Don, all the 4 channels are unavailable.....they still have mono and 2 channels, but you won't be able to buy any after they are gone (for a while at least). I noticed you avoided the dsp comment, but that's ok.

the smoke and mirrors comment was regarding why the 2 main people were fired, and the word "restructuring" being used as a way to avoid the question.

the most popular amps have not been available for a long long time.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

BigRed said:


> sorry Don, all the 4 channels are unavailable.....they still have mono and 2 channels, but you won't be able to buy any after they are gone (for a while at least). I noticed you avoided the dsp comment, but that's ok.
> 
> the smoke and mirrors comment was regarding why the 2 main people were fired, and the word "restructuring" being used as a way to avoid the question.
> 
> the most popular amps have not been available for a long long time.


And there are plenty of them to last for some time. As for the 4 channels, yes they have been out for a bit as they are the popular sellers. Doesn't this alone tell you something ? "For a while at least" So YOU know THEIR time frame ? Cool ! 

I didn't avoid anything. It is out of stock, what is the point ? It also is a popular SKU and sold out. I have them in stock though, so how does that fit your theory ?

What question exactly do you feel is being avoided ? You make claims like " Let go of the two people that made Zapco", you do realize Zapco has been around longer than you have been breathing air, correct ?

I am really not sure of your agenda here Jim, other than to stir the pot of gossip and speculation. This is something that I am really not a fan of and would rather not participate in.


----------



## ACJohn

BigRed said:


> When a company let's go of THE 2 people that made zapco who they are and basically team zapco is gone, I would say they are definitely having some problems. What you are getting on here is the politically correct response from guys that sell their product
> 
> So why were they let go?


*Wow*...I feel so small now!

I spent 8 years at Zapco. National, International, and at the top desk. 
The C2K Competition series, the Reference Series, The iForce series, and the DC series were all built under the Italian ownership.

I spearheaded the 9.0 and the 4KW. I also did that little thing called DC. That's my GUI you guys are using. I designed it and Donald Wright spent countless nights drawing every possible screen shot so the programmers would know exactly what we wanted it to do. Networking amplifiers was my idea. I also put together two different Zapco teams. In 2002 we took over 1/3 of ALL trophies awarded at IASCA finals and sponsored Team Puresound's BIG JIM in dB Drags.

Oh, and I hired Bob Rugani...then later I hired Robert. 

I left Zapco in 2007. And yet... the doors stayed open.

Let's give 'em a chance and judge them by what they do next.


----------



## OSN

BigRed said:


> sorry Don, all the 4 channels are unavailable.....they still have mono and 2 channels, but you won't be able to buy any after they are gone (for a while at least). I noticed you avoided the dsp comment, but that's ok.
> 
> the smoke and mirrors comment was regarding why the 2 main people were fired, and the word "restructuring" being used as a way to avoid the question.
> 
> the most popular amps have not been available for a long long time.


How novel, a Team Arc member participating in a smear campaign against Zapco. There's no agenda here, I am sure. Perhaps Arc likes you doing the bashing for them so they can focus on what to do about other companies selling Arc mini's with a different logo and cosmetic changes for half the price or less. 

VIBE Audio LiteBox Stereo 4 (LiteBox4) 4-Channel Amplifier


----------



## Audiogirl

Hello, I would like to introduce myself for those who may not know me. My name is Shelly and I have been with Zapco for 13 years. Zapco has been a huge part of my life. I stand beside the product and the name. Zapco has been HARD CORE since 1974. Zapco is very proud to support Team Zapco and stands behind them all way. I am happy to say that we are also a MECA Member and we would like to thank MECA for all the support they have given us. Zapco thrives on the best customer service and support of all Zapco’s Reps, Dealers, and Consumers. We will continue to do this; you may contact us by email, website, or phone. [email protected], Zapco: Your Automotive Audio Experts, Specializing in Amplifiers, Processors, and Speakers from Competition to Street Class., 1-800-47FORCE.


----------



## chefhow

Thanks for the insight Shelly, are you all going to remain on board as a key sponsor with MECA for the 2011 competition season?


----------



## Audiogirl

Zapco is a sponsor with MECA for the 2011 competition season.


----------



## Robert_R

ACJohn said:


> Let's give 'em a chance and judge them by what they do next.


I think this kind of sums it up perfect guys. There have been many people to come and go through the doors of Zapco. While each one has put there own heart and soul into the company it has been a true family effort over the years. Shelly has been with the company for a long time and she believes in the company as much as my dad and I did. While I am flattered by the comment that " we made the company" I have to disagree with it. We did our best to give support to our dealers, consumer, and Team Zapco over the years however we did not make the company. The company was around long before we got there and hopefully it will be around long after we are gone.


----------



## BigRed

6spdcoupe said:


> And there are plenty of them to last for some time. As for the 4 channels, yes they have been out for a bit as they are the popular sellers. Doesn't this alone tell you something ? "For a while at least" So YOU know THEIR time frame ? Cool !
> 
> I didn't avoid anything. It is out of stock, what is the point ? It also is a popular SKU and sold out. I have them in stock though, so how does that fit your theory ?
> 
> What question exactly do you feel is being avoided ? You make claims like " Let go of the two people that made Zapco", you do realize Zapco has been around longer than you have been breathing air, correct ?
> 
> I am really not sure of your agenda here Jim, other than to stir the pot of gossip and speculation. This is something that I am really not a fan of and would rather not participate in.


Don, ive been around since 66. . Quit speculating  

My agenda is knowing or telling the truth. I hope zapco does make it, but the truth is dealers and distributors that know more about the real reasons won't speak up because of their position with selling the product

I have no vested interest either way. I get it don, u don't like speculating or gossiping on products u represent, only the ones you don't. 

I haven't said anything negative about their product. Many people I know use their product and love it. It's well built. My problem was with the truth behind the changes

I'm out


----------



## 6spdcoupe

BigRed said:


> Don, ive been around since 66. . Quit speculating
> 
> My agenda is knowing or telling the truth. I hope zapco does make it, but the truth is dealers and distributors that know more about the real reasons won't speak up because of their position with selling the product
> 
> I have no vested interest either way. I get it don, u don't like speculating or gossiping on products u represent, only the ones you don't.
> 
> I haven't said anything negative about their product. Many people I know use their product and love it. It's well built. My problem was with the truth behind the changes
> 
> I'm out


 Then my apologies for assuming you were younger, I stand corrected.

You seem to think there is a hidden truth and since you only tell the truth, please share. I am sure Zapco would like to know as well.

Please show me where I speculated or gossiped something else ..

Again, your problem with the 'truth'. Apparently you seem to know all, so share. So far all I have seen was speculation and not exactly truth, or proof of claims.


----------



## Oliver

> Responses to “A New Day at Zapco!”
> 
> 1. Larry Diesbach on January 20th, 2011 at 5:03 pm
> 
> Zapco has always had such a clean sound, but it sure has always had a heft price tag, and very upscale on making sure a legit business was selling its products.
> 2. Abe2k1 on January 20th, 2011 at 5:19 pm
> 
> That is great news about Zapco re-inventing itself. As long as Zapco keeps building the product here in the U.S., with the same quality, then it will be still a great product. Otherwise, Zapco will be just another junk company like the others.
> Keep the quality, product and jobs here in the U.S. Just as printed on the product,Made in the U.S.A.
> 3. SOUND2NR on January 20th, 2011 at 5:21 pm
> 
> BRING BACK ROBERT ZEFF & Zeff Advanced Product Co THEN ZAPCO CAN MAKE A REAL COMEBACK IN CAR AUDIO!!!!!!!!!!!!!



From OP's original post ^^^


----------



## OSN

BigRed said:


> My agenda is knowing or telling the truth.


Ahem. _*Team Arc!*_

I hope zapco does make it, but the truth is dealers and distributors that know more about the real reasons won't speak up because of their position with selling the product



BigRed said:


> I have no vested interest either way.


Ahem. _*Team Arc!*_



BigRed said:


> I get it don, u don't like speculating or gossiping on products u represent, only the ones you don't.


Sounds familiar. 



BigRed said:


> My problem was with the truth behind the changes
> 
> I'm out


Wow, being disingenuous has never been so transparent.


----------



## CraigMBA

I think it’s well known that Zapco was the build house for the initial run of Arc Audio amps. It’s also well known that Zapco’s biggest worldwide customer (then) is Arc Audio’s parent company. What isn’t well known is this can’t happen today, because Zapco no longer owns a surface mounter, or a wave soldering machine (they sold them in the early part of last decade), and that means they can’t even build their own anymore.

Users can draw their own conclusions to what that means.


----------



## Oliver

CraigMBA said:


> What isn’t well known is this can’t happen today, *because Zapco no longer owns a surface mounter, or a wave soldering machine *(they sold them in the early part of last decade), and that means they can’t even build their own anymore.
> 
> Users can draw their own conclusions to what that means.


Means something to me


----------



## trojan fan

Their web site has sure gone to hell.


----------



## Angrywhopper

trojan fan said:


> Their web site has sure gone to hell.


I don't ever remember it being that great in the first place..


----------



## DanMan

Angrywhopper said:


> I don't ever remember it being that great in the first place..


At one time, it was rife with tons of great info. Then it disappeared. Then it re-emerged and kind of went nowhere. 

I believe the old forum can still be stumbled upon.


----------



## Oliver

This forum was once ripe with older people who had been there and done that . . . thank god it is filled with people who don't know their ass from a hole in the ground.


----------



## boom_squid_2

So amm any luck with that cable for the XD-VFD Display?



schematics works also


----------



## customtronic

imjustjason said:


> That would explain the trouble Steve M (customtronic) was having problems with his F150 install.


Just for the record....

I never had any problems with the equipment. I was just sour with the whole "restructuring" thing. I still love the product. I consider my Team Z friends like family, definately including Bob and Robert. They both did so much for our team. I have been one of the "core" team members since I first came on the MECA scene in February '07, in fact, Bob had just made me team captain and treasurer right before Finals this last October. Honestly, I don't know what this all means for Team Z. As of yet, none of us have been contacted by Zapco but one of our team mates did speak to them. I guess time will tell how it all goes. I have nothing bad to say about the product at all.


----------



## lancewhitefield

CraigMBA said:


> I think it’s well known that Zapco was the build house for the initial run of Arc Audio amps.


I apologize but this is not common knowledge for me. Could you please tell me which models and years this happened? I have used Zapco amps in the past and loved them, I am currently using the DSP - 6 with TRU amps and have many friends using the Arc amps and they are also great. But I think it would cool to find some of the Arc amps built by Zapco.

I have no ideal of what is going to happen to Zapco but I hope they make it. Just be true to thier roots and keep the quality.


----------



## imjustjason

customtronic said:


> Just for the record....
> 
> I never had any problems with the equipment. I was just sour with the whole "restructuring" thing. I still love the product. I consider my Team Z friends like family, definately including Bob and Robert. They both did so much for our team. I have been one of the "core" team members since I first came on the MECA scene in February '07, in fact, Bob had just made me team captain and treasurer right before Finals this last October. Honestly, I don't know what this all means for Team Z. As of yet, none of us have been contacted by Zapco but one of our team mates did speak to them. I guess time will tell how it all goes. I have nothing bad to say about the product at all.


The not knowing where it was going was the trouble I was talking about. I didn't mean for it to sound like you were actually having problems with the equipment. You stopped working on the amp rack because of it was what I was referring to.


----------



## Syracuse Customs

Just to be clear ARPA (Zapco Parent company) Nikola (Arc Parent company) different build houses. As for the mini-alike amps out there Nikola manufacturers many other company's which we all know clarion, cerwin vega, image dynamics and sadly lanzar?  anyway hope this clears up the ARC was made by zapco.... Rather ARC (Robert Zeff) used to make zapco (Zeff Audio products co).if you think of Mr. Zeffs journey.

Disclaimer.... This is my knowledge and could be wrong but thats how i was explained it.


----------



## Matt R

Jim (Big Red), knows more about the current situation with team Zapco because he is a friend and fellow competitor. I dont think he has any bad intentions, his affiliation with arc does not trump his personality or friendship with people from another team.

I'll go ahead and be the first to say it. As far as Team Zapco goes, IM OUT!! I'll give a little background about this too.

When I first started competing, I was just an average diy'er building systems in my driveway. My first season I had Orion hcca amps. I had some trouble with them and decided to get some new amps. I ended up buying Reference amps. The first show I went to with the new Ref amps was SVR. Bob Rugani was there and welcomed me to team Zapco. I was a little reluctant because I've always been a pretty independent guy. I got to know Bob and Robert over the next few years and must say they have became part of my family. To me, these guys put together a very successful competition team and that was theirs. I would have never been a member of team Zapco if it wasn't for the family atmosphere that Bob and Robert created.

Thats a very brief history of my personal experience with team Zapco and the Rugani Family. 

All that being said, I have formed great friendships with fellow team members along with other competitors. I plan to continue with the friendships but as far as an affiliation with Team Zapco, I am no longer involved.

I will still be competing and judging this year as I normally would. None of this will affect my involvment with MECA or the car audio world.

Matt Roberts


----------



## thehatedguy

ARPA built the CXL amps for Arc- the blue "I-beam" ones when Arc first came on to the scene back in the mid 90s. They also built the Sound Monitor brand of amps too. DK at Arc was involved with Zapco before he started Arc (I think was National Sales manager or director...something "big").

Nikola doesn't make the Image Dynamics amps.

Bob and Robert were/are some of the best people that I have met in the industry over my near decade of being in/involved with car audio competition. If they choose to stay in the industry, whatever company they work for will have picked up a couple gems in the game. I hope to see them around at some shows in the future.


----------



## boom_squid_2

Wow so I saw zapco website dropped quite a bit of the C2k line..


will there be replacement comming? Or is this the end...


----------



## imjustjason

thehatedguy said:


> ARPA built the CXL amps for Arc- the blue "I-beam" ones when Arc first came on to the scene back in the mid 90s. They also built the *Sound Monitor* brand of amps too. DK at Arc was involved with Zapco before he started Arc (I think was National Sales manager or director...something "big")


Monitor 1, not Sound Monitor.


----------



## thehatedguy

Der...you are correct, Monitor1.

Sound Monitor is Japanese Eclipse.


----------



## CraigMBA

lancewhitefield said:


> CraigMBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it’s well known that Zapco was the build house for the initial run of Arc Audio amps.
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize but this is not common knowledge for me. Could you please tell me which models and years this happened?
Click to expand...

That would of been 1998 or so, and the units were the very first runs of the 2050, 2100, and 4050CLX amps. They were candy blue with a pinstripe swoop logo with a dot on the end of it. They were identical to all the older units except for the build house. Later on the colors changed because the candy blue ones were impossible to match from batch to batch because of production issues with the powder coater. 

Backstory:

Zeff had a non compete and was on Zapco's payroll for several years after he sold to ARPA. Once that ran out, Robert Lin commissioned him to design a signature product, and that completed, they looked around for somebody to build it (at the time Zapco was only running like, 1/3 of capacity) so Zeff suggested they Zapco build them (Arc was already procuring the parts and the boards). This is where the drama started. Shortly thereafter, Arc found another builder (why they left depends on who you listen to). And then the drama really ramped up. I think that everyone would agree and after facilitating the start up, some within Zapco had a change of heart regarding the whole thing.


----------



## CraigMBA

ruffryderso said:


> Just to be clear ARPA (Zapco Parent company) Nikola (Arc Parent company) different build houses. As for the mini-alike amps out there Nikola manufacturers many other company's which we all know clarion, cerwin vega, image dynamics and sadly lanzar?  anyway hope this clears up the ARC was made by zapco.... Rather ARC (Robert Zeff) used to make zapco (Zeff Audio products co).if you think of Mr. Zeffs journey.
> 
> Disclaimer.... This is my knowledge and could be wrong but thats how i was explained it.


Not correct. Nikola is the engineering company started and headed by Robert Zeff after he sold Zapco to ARPA. For several years after selling Zapco, Nicola was Zapco's exclusive engineering staff, and once that ran out, was retained by Robert Lin to work for them, as well as other projects unrelated to audio (I remember one for GE on some medical imaging device, but there were others). Nikola has no manufacturing capacity.

Here is a link to Nikola, if you click on services and engineering services you can see a current list of customers (including Arc Audio):

Nikola Engineering

Robert Lin (who owns Ubuy) owns Arc.


----------



## trojan fan

Oliver said:


> This forum was once ripe with older people who had been there and done that . . . thank god it is filled with people who don't know their ass from a hole in the ground.


So Oliver, what side do you fall on?


----------



## sqcomp

It was interesting reading the slight jabs between Don and Jim. They were sitting almost next to each other at my favorite DIYMA dinner. I only heard the news of the team and the 2 ZAPCO "og's" being swept under the carpet second hand while I was at CES.

What would I know...after all, I've got bad taste in speaker companies. RAINBOW! FTW...right? I just threw up in my mouth...


----------



## Syracuse Customs

CraigMBA said:


> Not correct. Nikola is the engineering company started and headed by Robert Zeff after he sold Zapco to ARPA. For several years after selling Zapco, Nicola was Zapco's exclusive engineering staff, and once that ran out, was retained by Robert Lin to work for them, as well as other projects unrelated to audio (I remember one for GE on some medical imaging device, but there were others). Nikola has no manufacturing capacity.
> 
> Here is a link to Nikola, if you click on services and engineering services you can see a current list of customers (including Arc Audio):
> 
> Nikola Engineering
> 
> Robert Lin (who owns Ubuy) owns Arc.


Thank you for the info once and for all I know.


----------



## donkeypunch22

ACJohn said:


> *Wow*...I feel so small now!
> 
> I spent 8 years at Zapco. National, International, and at the top desk.
> The C2K Competition series, the Reference Series, The iForce series, and the DC series were all built under the Italian ownership.
> 
> I spearheaded the 9.0 and the 4KW. I also did that little thing called DC. That's my GUI you guys are using. I designed it and Donald Wright spent countless nights drawing every possible screen shot so the programmers would know exactly what we wanted it to do. Networking amplifiers was my idea. I also put together two different Zapco teams. In 2002 we took over 1/3 of ALL trophies awarded at IASCA finals and sponsored Team Puresound's BIG JIM in dB Drags.
> 
> Oh, and I hired Bob Rugani...then later I hired Robert.
> 
> I left Zapco in 2007. And yet... the doors stayed open.
> 
> Let's give 'em a chance and judge them by what they do next.


Mad props to you, my friend. Your work is much appreciated.


----------



## trunks9_us

Mid Life Crisis said:


> Im sooo happy this turned out to be false. I have to send in my amps for a check up and started to worry.


Even if they did close there are repair ppl on this forum who know how to work on the amps and mod them to be even better then what they are such as Matt R on here knows how to do this. I am sure there are plenty of other as well. So Dont worry if they close one day theres still support somewhere. Might just cost you more money


----------



## tnbubba

they are open

just talked to Mike today for schem to mod a crossover on old ref amp!
Hope they stay going..they have always been super helpful in my dealings with them.


----------



## big daddy russ

It's good to know they're not closed.

Now, does anyone know of any authorized Zapco dealers here in Houston that can get their hands on some of the products? Hell, I'd be down for a roadtrip to Austin, San Antone, or Corpus if that's as close as I can get.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

big daddy russ said:


> It's good to know they're not closed.
> 
> Now, does anyone know of any authorized Zapco dealers here in Houston that can get their hands on some of the products? Hell, I'd be down for a roadtrip to Austin, San Antone, or Corpus if that's as close as I can get.


What is it that you need ?


----------



## big daddy russ

6spdcoupe said:


> What is it that you need ?


I was looking for a DC350.2 and prices. PM me if you can help me out.


----------



## boom_squid_2

display cables/


----------



## lancewhitefield

Does any know whwere you can get a BNIB DSP-6?


----------



## 6spdcoupe

big daddy russ said:


> I was looking for a DC350.2 and prices. PM me if you can help me out.


As long as you do not have a local dealer, I should be able to handle this for you.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

boom_squid_2 said:


> display cables/


I can check through my bins if I have some spares.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

lancewhitefield said:


> Does any know whwere you can get a BNIB DSP-6?


I have one Lance. I thought you got one already awhile back ?


----------

